# Laptop für Bildbearbeitung



## Hilfloser_dad (17. Oktober 2019)

*Laptop für Bildbearbeitung*

Hallo Zusammen,

mein Sohn fängt im Frühling mit seinem Fotografie Studium an und dafür möchte ich ihm einen neuen Laptop zur Bildbearbeitung kaufen. 
Da ich mich nicht besonders gut mit der Hardware auskenne versuche ich hier ein paar Ratschläge zu erhalten.
Das Budget liegt bei 2000€ (soll ja auch zukunftssicher sein) und er benutzt die Programme Photoshop und Lightroom.

Worauf sollte ich hierbei beim Kauf achten bzw. was ist am wichtigsten für die Bearbeitung von Bildern, schnelle CPU oder lieber viele Kerne, schnelle GPU, schneller RAM oder lieber viel RAM?
Wie siehts mit den Displays bezüglich der Farbabdeckung aus?

Ein Arbeitskollege von mir hat mir von Asus die ProArt-Reihe oder von Acer die ConceptD Reihe vorgeschlagen. Was haltet ihr von den Marken bzw. von den neuen Produkten unter diesen Marken. 

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus, ihr helft mir sehr.

Grüße
Sven


----------



## mempi (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Bildbearbeitung*

Hi,
also viele Laptops können ordentlich Bilder bearbeiten. Für mich stellt sich zu allererst immer die Frage, ob man gerne mit einem Stylus arbeiten möchte, oder das nicht braucht (dann könnte man später auch mit einem Grafiktablet nachrüsten).

Wichtig für PS und LR sind insbesondere RAM (ab 16GB) und einigermaßen die CPU. 4 Kerne sollten es sein. Seit dem letzten LR Update wird auch die GPU deutlich besser genutzt - aber hier reicht locker eine gute APU aus. Bei dem Budget würde ich also schon Core i7 1065G7 oder AMD Ryzen 3750H empfehlen. Mehr als 4 Kerne bringen vielleicht bei der Stapelverarbeitung was, aber wirklich relevant ist es nur bedingt. Die Arbeit geht auch so flott von statten, weshalb in meinen Augen sich der Mehrpreis und auch die kürzere Akkulaufzeit für mehr Kerne momentan nicht lohnt (sage ich aber als jemand der sein Gerät wirklich viel mobil nutzt).

Das Display ist definitiv wichtig - sollte IPS sein und Adobe Farbraum weitmöglichst nutzen.

Was ich an Geräten empfehlen kann:
Surface Pro, Surface Laptop, Surface Book, Acer ConceptD, Dell XPS, Mac Pro

Was mich momentan echt anlächelt sind der neue Surface Laptop bzw. der neue Dell XPS 13 2-in-1 (2019) mit i7. Tolle solide Geräte.


----------



## Torben456 (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Bildbearbeitung*

Ich würde mir ein Dell XPS 13 oder 15 mit min. 16GB anschauen. 
Alternativ wäre vielleicht auch ein Razer Blade Steahlt 13 etwas.

Dell XPS 13 9370 (2018) silber, Core i7-8550U, 16GB RAM, 512GB SSD, Windows 10 Home (8TX9D) ab €' '1399,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Razer Blade Stealth 13 '('RZ09-02812G52-R3G1')', Notebook schwarz, Windows 10 Home 64-Bit


----------



## fotoman (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Laptop fÃ¼r Bildbearbeitung*

In der Regel ist eine schnelle CPU wichtiger wie ein schnelle Grafikkarte. Es gibt zwar in PS und LR einige Filter oder Aktionen, die von der Grafikkarte beschleunigt werden, aber einen wirklich großen Unterschied machen die verschiedenen Grafikkarten dort nur selten.

Von daher wird die NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1660 Ti aus dem Acer ConceptD 5 völlig genügen und es ist keine NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2060 (Acer ConceptD 7) nötig.

Dagegen würde ich als CPU (falls ein >= 15,6" Laptop gesucht wird) aktuell eine i7-8750H oder i7-9750H kaufen und keine CPU der U-Reihe (z.B. i5-8250U oder i7-8650U).

Speicher, nun ja, das hängt natürlich extrem von der Nutzung ab. 16 GB Ram sollten es schon sein, 32 GB ist m.M.n. meist übertrieben und man kann zur Not diese Laptops später auch noch aufrüsten. Genauso bekommt man aber mit Stacking oder großen Panoramen auch 64 GB Ram voll.

Ähnliches gilt für die Größe der SSD. Unter 512 GB würde ich dort persönlich nicht mehr anfangen. Ob man 1 TB benötigt hängt von so vielen individuellen Faktoren ab, das man schon enie ganze Fragestunde daraus machen müsste.

Aber genauso können einzelne PS-Dateien gerne mal 1 GB und mehr belegen, wenn man intensive Bearbeitung durchführt.

LR hat die (für mich) extrem unschöne Angewohnheit, dass die Bilddatenbank (ohne Kunstgriffe) lokal liegen muss, man also nicht mal eben mobil ohne vorhandene Datenbank arbeiten kann, um die Biolder dann später automatisch mit der heimischen Datenbank zu synchronisieren.

Man kann zwar die Datenbank auch komlpett ignorieren und von LR nur den Raw-Konverter und die Bearbeitung nutzen. Das ist für mich aber zusammen mit PS ziemlischer Schwachsinn, da der Raw-Konverter in PS den vollen Funktionsumfang des Konverters aus LR bieten soll (im Gegensatz zu Photoshop Elements).

Was das Display angeht, habe ich persönlich etwas andere Meinungen wie viele der user im DSLR-Forum:

Mit genügt mobil/am Laptop ein FullHD Display, welches (annähernd) 100% sRGB darstellen kann. Ich bin schlicht mobil nicht in der Lage, für "gutes" Licht zu sorgen, was aber nötig ist, um AdobeRGB auch wirklich ausnutzen zu können. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich noch nicht einmal zu Hause dazu in der Lage, da meine Farbwahrnehmung am 100% sRGB Monitor tagsüber mit (indirektem) Sonnenlicht schon anders ist wie abends bei Kunstlicht.

Und anders herum wären mir 15,6" zu klein, um regelmäßig zu Hause auf dem Display zu arbeiten.

Dazu kommt dann für mich immer die Frage, was am Ende mit den Bildern gemacht wird. Landen sie "nur" im Internet, werden sie ausbelichtet oder werden sie digital auf entsrpechend guten und kalibrierten Anzeigen präsentiert. Oder geht es gar um Produktfotografie, wo eine wirklich korrekte Farbdarstelung zwingend erforderlich ist und man den Arbeitsplatz entsprechend gestalten muss.

Im Internet ist sRGB Standard, falls man nicht ausschließlich für Fotoenthusiasten präsentiert und davon ausgeht, dass die genutzten Endgeräte und Browser alle mit Farbmanagement korrekt umgehen können.

Fazit: 100% AdobeRGB (wie z.B. bei den Acer ConceptD Geräte) ist zwar schön und mag auch genutzt werden, ist für mich aber beim Laptop-Display keine zwingende Voraussetzung.

Falls der Laptop täglich mit in die Uni/das Fotostudio transportiert wird, wäre mit das Gewicht z.B. viel wichtiger
Der
Acer ConceptD 5 CN515-71-71RT schwarz ab €'*'1543,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
wiegt 2.5 kg und hat einen sehr kleinen Akku, dafür hat er anscheinend ein sehr gutes Display (wenn man UHD bei 15,6" mag, immerhin IPS und matt).

Ein
Dell XPS 15 7590 (2019) silber, Core i7-9750H, 16GB RAM, 512GB SSD, Windows 10 Home, FHD ab €'*'1769,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
wiegt dagegen nur 2.0 kg, hat einen doppelt so großen Akku, kommt mit dem FullHD Display aber nur auf 98% sRGB und 63% AdobeRGB
Test Dell XPS 15 7590 Laptop: Reicht das Basismodell mit dem Core i5 und dem FHD-Panel? - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Da muss man sich am Ende halt entscheiden, genauso wie bei UHD oder nicht und vielen der anderen Komponenten.

Und zu chluss: ich kenne keines der Geräte und würde mir für meinen Fotoalltag auch keines kaufen. Mir genügen mobil 12,3" - 13,3", weil mir Gewischt und Größe viel wichtiger sind. Die Fotoausrüstung ist schwer genug und mobil möchte ich meine Bilder nur verschlagworten/sortieren und u.U. rudimentär bearbeiten.


----------



## Hilfloser_dad (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Laptop fÃ¼r Bildbearbeitung*

Vielen Dank erstmal für die schnellen und hilfreichen Antworten.


fotoman schrieb:


> Mit genügt mobil/am Laptop ein FullHD Display, welches (annähernd) 100% sRGB darstellen kann. Ich bin schlicht mobil nicht in der Lage, für "gutes" Licht zu sorgen, was aber nötig ist, um AdobeRGB auch wirklich ausnutzen zu können. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich noch nicht einmal zu Hause dazu in der Lage, da meine Farbwahrnehmung am 100% sRGB Monitor tagsüber mit (indirektem) Sonnenlicht schon anders ist wie abends bei Kunstlicht.


Der Laptop wird eher zuhause genutzt oder demnächst in der Uni, unterwegs wird er aber kaum genutzt.



fotoman schrieb:


> Dazu kommt dann für mich immer die Frage, was am Ende mit den Bildern gemacht wird. Landen sie "nur" im Internet, werden sie ausbelichtet oder werden sie digital auf entsrpechend guten und kalibrierten Anzeigen präsentiert. Oder geht es gar um Produktfotografie, wo eine wirklich korrekte Farbdarstelung zwingend erforderlich ist und man den Arbeitsplatz entsprechend gestalten muss.
> 
> Im Internet ist sRGB Standard, falls man nicht ausschließlich für Fotoenthusiasten präsentiert und davon ausgeht, dass die genutzten Endgeräte und Browser alle mit Farbmanagement korrekt umgehen können.


Mein Sohn hat schon für diverse Unternehmen Produkt- bzw. Werbefotos erstellt, deshalb würde ich seine momentane Arbeit als Semi-Professionell und nicht nur als reines Hobby bezeichen.
Ich denke hierbei sollte dann eine korrekte Farbdarstellung erforderlich sein. Ich bin in dem Thema sehr unversiert, ist da sRGB oder AdobeRGB wichtiger für?



fotoman schrieb:


> Dagegen würde ich als CPU (falls ein >= 15,6" Laptop gesucht wird) aktuell eine i7-8750H oder i7-9750H kaufen und keine CPU der U-Reihe (z.B. i5-8250U oder i7-8650U).
> 
> Speicher, nun ja, das hängt natürlich extrem von der Nutzung ab. 16 GB Ram sollten es schon sein, 32 GB ist m.M.n. meist übertrieben und man kann zur Not diese Laptops später auch noch aufrüsten. Genauso bekommt man aber mit Stacking oder großen Panoramen auch 64 GB Ram voll.


Worauf sollte ich hier mehr achten? Wäre eine etwas schwächere CPU (bsp. i7-8750H anstatt i7-9750H) und dafür 32GB RAM besser oder eher andersrum?

Nochmals vielen Dank für die Mühe.


----------



## fotoman (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Laptop fÃ¼r Bildbearbeitung*



Hilfloser_dad schrieb:


> Mein Sohn hat schon für diverse Unternehmen Produkt- bzw. Werbefotos erstellt, deshalb würde ich seine momentane Arbeit als Semi-Professionell und nicht nur als reines Hobby bezeichen.


Dann sollte Dein Sohn Dir diese Fragen beantworten können. Selbst, wenn der Laptop ein Geschenk sein soll, würde ich das Gerät nicht  "blind" aussuchen. Dein Sohn wird vermutlich gewisse Vorstellungen  haben, welche Ausstattung ihm wichtiger ist.

Von der Ausstattung sieht der Acer ConceptD 5 gut aus, Tests dazu finde ich auf Notebookcheck leider keine. Das Display scheint jedenfalls für Bildbearbeitung besser zu sein wie das vom Dell XPS 15. Wenn ich allerdings in Tests zum XPS 15 mit der selben CPU und ebenfalls UHD Display lese, dass er nicht wirklich lange abseits der Steckdose durchhält, dann würde ich beim Acer ConceptD 5 mit nur 2/3 der Akkukapazität keine Spitzenwerte erwarten. Das mag in der Uni egal sein,, oder auch nicht (das Netzteil dürfte weder kompakt noch leicht sein, wie man sich dort um Steckdosen streitet, weiss ich nicht)

Die erwähnte Asus ProArt Reihe scheinen "nur" Monitore zu sein. Spontan würde ich bei hohen Anforderungen an einen ext. Monitor eher zu EIZO greifen.



Hilfloser_dad schrieb:


> Ich bin in dem Thema sehr unversiert, ist da sRGB oder AdobeRGB wichtiger für?


AdobeRGB schließt sRGB ein, von daher kann AdobeRGB mehr Farben darstellen, insb. intensiveres Grün.
Farbraum: sRGB vs Adobe RGB - das sind die Unterschiede - CHIP
(trotz Chip zeigt das Bild den Unterschied recht schön).



Hilfloser_dad schrieb:


> Worauf sollte ich hier mehr achten? Wäre eine etwas schwächere CPU (bsp. i7-8750H anstatt i7-9750H) und dafür 32GB RAM besser oder eher andersrum?


Auch da hilft m.M.n nur, Deine Sohn zu fragen.

Nur so als kleines, wenn auch nicht ganz passendes Beispiel:
ich betreibe seit über 15 Jahren intensiv Sportfotografie als Hobby. Bis Mitte letzten Jahres mit Kameras, die 12 bis 16 Mio Pixel aufnehmen. Damit hatte ich mit meinem alten i7-2600K keine wirklichen Performanceprobleme (die CPU ist etwa so schnell wie ein moderner i5-8250U Mobilprozessor). Dann habe ich eine Kamera mit 46 Mio Pixel gekauf, also die 2,8fache Pixelzahl.  Von dort an habe ich mich über meinen damals 7,5 Jahre alten Desktop aufgeregt und Anfang des Jahres einen neuen Rechner gekauft.

Ähnlich ging es bei meiner Art der Batchbearbeitung mit dem Ram. Wo früher 2-4 GB (plus Speicher für parallel laufende Programme) genügt hat, hätte jetzt die Kombi aus neuer CPU (16 anstatt 8 Threads) und größeren Bildern mit 8 GB Probeme. Das gilt aber halt nur für meinen Workflow und/oder die parallel Bearbeitung /das parallele Öffnen vieler Bilder.

Wenn Dein Sohn nun mit einer solchen 46 MPix Kamera auf die Idee kommen sollte, in Photoshop 50 Bilder über einander (oder als Panorama nebeneinander) zu legen, dann sind 16 GB Ram zu weing. Plant er sowas nicht, dann hat er von den ca. 10% Mehr an CPU-Leisutng des i7-9750H eher etwas.

Anstatt der Kombi aus 50 Bildern kann man auch LR und PS zusammen öffnen, dazu noch der Browser mit einigen Webseiten (um die fertigen Bilder zum Kunden zu versenden) und hat 16 GB Ram, auch ganz schnell voll.

Das Problem bei solchen Abschätzungen ist oft eher, dass man keine ansonsten identischen Geräte zur Auswahl hat. Selbst die unterschiedlichen Generationen des Dell XPS 15 unterscheiden sich in viel mehr Punkten wie nur in der CPU. Da werden neue Displays verbaut (den aktuellen gibt es mit OLED-Display) oder das interne Lüfterkonzept geändert (leider nciht immer zum Guten, wenn ich Tests in der Vergangenheit glauben darf).


----------

